# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  mire se vini ne sofren e shkoderloces

## bombona

mire se vini ne sofern e shkodres!

mir se te na urdheroni ne sofer dhe bujrum
ketu do gjeni humor kenge tradita pije e qar tiu doj zemra si vet vendi qe perfaqesjome
shpresoj tia kaloni sa ma mir ne sofren ton....
a dhe diqka .....shkodran jeni me te miret....

----------


## Milkway

Me lejoni te beje per hajr i pari oden e re  :perqeshje:

----------


## bombona

> Me lejoni te beje per hajr i pari oden e re


sa i shpejt mar a ne ke rujt mas deret a :perqeshje: 
mir se te urdherosh dhe nje pjate si fillim

----------


## Milkway

> sa i shpejt mar a ne ke rujt mas deret a
> mir se te urdherosh dhe nje pjate si fillim


E ja din rendin tii  :perqeshje:  

Te kam pritur gjithe naten deri sa te vish hahahhahahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bombona

> E ja din rendin tii  
> 
> Te kam pritur gjithe naten deri sa te vish hahahhahahaha


dhe un erdha dhe hapa deren ti menjeher brenda ne krye te vendit tu hanger e tu pi si me i miri
p.smerre dhe nje pic se te pelqejne shume

----------


## Milkway

> dhe un erdha dhe hapa deren ti menjeher brenda ne krye te vendit tu hanger e tu pi si me i miri
> p.smerre dhe nje pic se te pelqejne shume


oo flm shum por bujrum ulu dhe ti te hajm bashke

----------


## bombona

> oo flm shum por bujrum ulu dhe ti te hajm bashke


ja qe mram kam fillu djeten se jam shendosh shum keto dite :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

*Pershendetje Shkodra 

Mir se ju gjeta bombona dhe xhamia

Si po ja kaloni ?????

hahahahah mir i ke thon xhamis moj bombona ,ky sikur paska qen mrapa dere 

Kalofshit mire ,dhe ju bofte mire pica....bombona mos e len me hanger shum xhamin ,se po na shnoshet ..hahahahahahhahahaha*

----------


## Milkway

> *Pershendetje Shkodra 
> 
> Mir se ju gjeta bombona dhe xhamia
> 
> Si po ja kaloni ?????
> 
> hahahahah mir i ke thon xhamis moj bombona ,ky sikur paska qen mrapa dere 
> 
> Kalofshit mire ,dhe ju bofte mire pica....bombona mos e len me hanger shum xhamin ,se po na shnoshet ..hahahahahahhahahaha*


hahahahahahaahah 

moj goca qellova ne rruge e siper dhe pash deren hapur , dhe mbasi e mbajne veten si mikpritesa thash te shoh a eshte e vertet  :perqeshje:  

Bujrum dhe ti sepse po shof se po te hahet dhe ty hahahahahahha

----------


## bombona

> hahahahahahaahah 
> 
> moj goca qellova ne rruge e siper dhe pash deren hapur , dhe mbasi e mbajne veten si mikpritesa thash te shoh a eshte e vertet  
> 
> Bujrum dhe ti sepse po shof se po te hahet dhe ty hahahahahahha


qa den ti mor qe ban te zotin e shpis ti je mysafir per vedi :perqeshje: 
goca e bules hajde burum ne sofer
per ty ka embelsir se je e tille

----------


## Milkway

> qa den ti mor qe ban te zotin e shpis ti je mysafir per vedi
> goca e bules hajde burum ne sofer
> per ty ka embelsir se je e tille


Po nuk ke ti ketu dhe thash sa largohet pa ngrene ti ofroj ni vend  :perqeshje:

----------


## bombona

> Po nuk ke ti ketu dhe thash sa largohet pa ngrene ti ofroj ni vend


jo mor djal nuk ke nevoj ti se un vi e shkoj shpejt se jam si era hahahhhaha

----------


## Milkway

> jo mor djal nuk ke nevoj ti se un vi e shkoj shpejt se jam si era hahahhhaha


hahahahahhaaha 

po ja qe goca spat kohe me te prit ty se veq erdh e beri nje gjiro dhe iki , sikur mos ta kisha lut un ajo kish mendu se ska asgje kendej hahhahaa

----------


## bombona

> hahahahahhaaha 
> 
> po ja qe goca spat kohe me te prit ty se veq erdh e beri nje gjiro dhe iki , sikur mos ta kisha lut un ajo kish mendu se ska asgje kendej hahhahaa


oouu qa den tesh me te falenderu a,edhe un tash po rri gati te sofra e gjilanit kur te vin kush :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> qa den ti mor qe ban te zotin e shpis ti je mysafir per vedi
> goca e bules hajde burum ne sofer
> per ty ka embelsir se je e tille


*
Faleminderit bombona ...dhe ti je me te vertet embelsire 

Un po ju pershendes me nje kenge nga i madhi BUJAR QAMILI

Ooooooooooppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bombona*




*Desha me von dhe nje pjes nga nje dasem shkodrane,qe kam qen live,qe ta shikonte xhamija si bohen dasmat shkodrane  ,por nuk po e vej kte her ...hahahahahah*

----------


## Milkway

> oouu qa den tesh me te falenderu a,edhe un tash po rri gati te sofra e gjilanit kur te vin kush


hahhahaaha prita por qenkshi mos mirnjohes  :perqeshje:  

Te kish pas hije ne kry te vendit atje me ndejt hahahhaah

----------


## Milkway

> *
> Faleminderit bombona ...dhe ti je me te vertet embelsire 
> 
> Un po ju pershendes me nje kenge nga i madhi BUJAR QAMILI
> 
> Ooooooooooppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bombona*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMNfN6VT4RI
> 
> *Desha me von dhe nje pjes nga nje dasem shkodrane,qe kam qen live,qe ta shikonte xhamija si bohen dasmat shkodrane  ,por nuk po e vej kte her ...hahahahahah*


Pse nuk thua te vish vet e besh darsme po te shikosh   :perqeshje:  hahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah

----------


## bombona

> hahhahaaha prita por qenkshi mos mirnjohes  
> 
> Te kish pas hije ne kry te vendit atje me ndejt hahahhaah


nuk jena mosmirnjohsa mar perkundrazi te falenderoj tej mase.
e sa per hije me ka me shum ne shkoder hahaha
ti nese don me ba dasme ne shkoder hajde ma se kena vajza ball hahaha

----------


## Linda5

*hahahahah xhamia do vij dhe do bej dasem dhe do ta vej ktu,qe ta shikosh ti  ...hahahahahahahahhaha*

----------


## bombona

> [B]
> F
> *Desha me von dhe nje pjes nga nje dasem shkodrane,qe kam qen live,qe ta shikonte xhamija si bohen dasmat shkodrane  ,por nuk po e vej kte her ...hahahahahah*


e moj goca e bules paske pas fatin me pa dasmat tona te mrekullueshme,po hajt tregoji ketij xhamis se nuk e din

----------

